# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Un futuro con agua escasa, ¿a qué precio?

## FEDE

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/119406

*Un futuro con agua escasa, ¿a qué precio?                      
*Mar, 04/12/2012
EFE
La escasez de agua producto del evidente cambio climático y la presión sobre el recurso por el aumento de la población global abre el debate de las tarifas en países con zonas semiáridas, como España, donde los expertos advierten de que se cobra poco por este bien universal.

Un informe divulgado durante la Cumbre de Naciones Unidas sobre Cambio Climático (COP 18), que se celebra en Doha, ha puesto de evidencia que las reservas de agua en los países del norte de África y Oriente Próximo se reducirán a la mitad en 2050 por al aumento de la población y recomienda un uso racional.

En su última visita a España este mes de noviembre, el comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik, advirtió de que el precio del agua en España "es barato" en relación al resto de la Unión Europea.

Y la Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios (OCU), en su informe de 2011, recoge tarifas tan dispares como las de Palencia, donde se paga 0,68 euros por metro cúbico, y Murcia, que pide 2,6 euros por el mismo servicio.

El presidente de la Asociación Catalana de Amigos del Agua, Xavier Latorre, criticó esta diferencia, fruto de "distintos regímenes" contables y de una dispersión competencial, ya que cada ayuntamiento es responsable de fijar sus cuotas.

Además, Latorre destacó que el precio que cada ciudadano abona por el agua no cubre los costes de los servicios, que van desde los financieros a los medioambientales, lo que se traduce generalmente en un "mal servicio", una opinión generalizada en el sector.

Los problemas llegan a medio y largo plazo, sobre todo por el mantenimiento que requieren determinados servicios o equipamientos que terminan por desgastarse o estropearse, como las tuberías.

A medida que ha aumentado el precio del agua -el metro cúbico ha subido 12 céntimos en dos años, de 1,45 euros en 2010 a 1,57 euros en 2012-, ha bajado su consumo, es decir, se ha racionalizado su gasto, añadió.

Según los datos de la Encuesta 2012 de Suministro de Agua Potable y Saneamiento en España, elaborada por AEAS, el consumo medio doméstico diario por habitante y día en España es uno de los más bajos de Europa: 126 litros de agua.

El uso eficiente de los recursos hídricos es un principio que cobija la Directiva Marco del Agua, y a este respecto "nuestro país tiene un grado de cumplimiento muy alto", señaló el director general de AEAS, Fernando Morcillo.

Las tarifas sobre el agua se asientan sobre un sistema en el que los precios crecen en función del consumo, quien gasta más, paga más, así que se garantiza "una mayor" eficiencia, aseguró.

En el decálogo para la "buena gestión" del agua de la OCU, se pide mejorar la factura del agua incluyendo una información mas completa, o adoptar una política tarifaria que prime la eficiencia y penalice los consumos excesivos.

A pesar de que los expertos señalan que la subida del agua es inevitable, una cosa es que ese aumento se destine a cubrir los costes y otra que contribuya a que las empresas privadas "ganen más", advirtió Pedro Arrojo, profesor y colaborador de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua.

Para Arrojo, detrás del incremento de precios se esconde, en ocasiones, una "gestión oculta" privada que no ha de entorpecer la prestación de un servicio básico.

El aumento de los precios, aunque "necesario", ha de efectuarse de forma razonable, mediante la aplicación de tarifas progresivas que no afecten demasiado a los más pobres, explicó el profesor.

El agua es un derecho humano, según la ONU, por lo que debería existir una cuota básica gratuita -lo que en algunos países se denomina 'mínimo vital gratuito'- a la que todos los ciudadanos tengan acceso, recalcó.

----------

